# T-5 Lighting



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok so I want to replace my old t12 shops lights with some new t5s. i dont want to use co2 so that has to be kept in mind. So my questions are....is 2.4 wpg to much, also will be using some excel. If it is to much can I only run 3 bulbs instead of the 4 in the ballast below? Or do the rest of the bulbs not fire if one blows....basically just take a look and the light below and give some input. thanks guys!!
http://www.aquatraders.com/36156w4-39wattq...slimseries.aspx

I was thinking two of the 36" to cover my 125g.

Any other routes...Im all ears...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

not a bad price, I'd ask them to give you different bulbs though. Either 6500k or 6700k and a 10000k bulb. The bulbs it comes with are primarily for reef tanks.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah i know the bulbs are not fresh water. Why would I want a 1000k bulb though? I thought i only wanted 6500-7500k. So is two of those to much for my 125g without co2? From what I read that is a little too much even with the flourish excel. So can I uncrew one bulb from each ballast to lower to wattage? Will it still fire with one bulb missing? thanks


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

10000k bulbs are prob the max color you'd want. I run 2x 9325k 55w, 1 6700k 18w t5 and 1 10000k 18w t5 on my 28 gal.

if you are going to buy new bulbs for the fixtures, you're better off buying a fixture that has the right bulbs in it already but is more expensive. check out coralife fixtures.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

2.4 you should use co2. 1.5 or less no co2.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

why are you running a 36" light on a 125?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

He said he would use 2 36" lights, not one. A 125 is 72" long so 2x36" lights will cover the entire tank if they are end to end. You pretty much have to buy multiple smaller fixtures for a planted tank, unless you want to spend 2kplus on a 72" fixture that is good quality. They are much better, but unless your very serious about a planted tank 2 36" will be fine.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't buy anything from aquatraders...I've heard horror stories about lights burning up and catching fire. You get what you pay for. I would rather pay the same price for two of these: Current 36" Freshwater HO T-5

The total wattage of those two fixtures would be better for your tank setup and they are a better fixture. The fans can be kind of noisy, but they vastly increase the life of the bulbs and help keep temperature down.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

normally you can find cheaper HO and VHO fixtures from your local electrical supply company I picked up a 4x54w high bay troffer(individual reflectors) with out bulbs for $55....


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I second what BioTeach said, Unless you know a good electrician or know about it yourself I would stay away from Light fixures from Aquatraders. Also the key to T-5's is having individual reflectors or you minus well just use VHO's.

This is from one of the guys that had problems with the lights :

( Thank god someone was home )Oddysea ballast issue 
Yesterday my wife was sitting on the couch and the timer ckicked on for the MH light and snap crackle pop the ballast started to smoke.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

One day I will re do my 125 with T5.

This is my plan:

Endcaps...........$10 each x 2 = $20
Reflectors..................$20 each x 4 = $80
Work Horse ballast..............$40
T5 HO bulbs........$16 each x 4 = $64

Total = around $200

I can just mount everything under my canopy. Not cheaper than the link Bioteach gave, but more flexibility to add and do what I want.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the work horse is a bad ass ballast! I got 3 for free(its good to know a factory rep.)!


----------

